# Bicycle safety and etiquette?



## rissierae (Feb 5, 2008)

Dh and I have this discussion fairly often. He insists that it is rude for people to ride their bikes on the sidewalk. And that they should be riding in the middle of their lane of traffic on the road. He rides his bike to work this way. His dad is also into biking a lot and he will ride 50 miles or so like this. Where he grew up, there pretty much were no sidewalks, so he always rode his bike in the road and is comfortable with it.

Growing up I was always told NOT to ride my bike in the road. So that transferred into adulthood and I always instinctively ride my bike on the sidewalk without thinking. And now that we have ds in the bike trailer a lot of the time, I feel like it is very unsafe to be riding down the middle of the road. Dh doesn't give me too much of a hard time about that, but if he has the bike trailer on his bike, he'll go into the road without even thinking.

So am I being rude to the one or two pedestrians that I meet along the sidewalk? Are people who ride with little kids required to ride in the street? I know that in some towns/cities it is illegal to ride a 'vehicle' on the sidewalk, this includes bikes. I've never gotten in trouble for it, because my town (as far as I know) doesn't have that law, but I guess I just don't know what the proper etiquette is for this.


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

It is illegal where I live (and pretty unsafe to the pedestrians) to ride your bike on the sidewalk. They are to be on the right side of the road or if there is a bike lane then that's where they should be.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I agree with your husband. The only exception I make is for little kids just starting to ride on their own and on very busy streets that doesn't have a bike lane.

If you are pulling a trailer, then you are taking up the WHOLE sidewalk, which is very rude. You should be in the street.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah, once you're over about 8, I think you need to be in the street... bike trailer or no.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I guess I'll be in the minority here. I always ride on the sidewalk when it is available. We don't have bike lanes here. I used to commute to work on my bike in the summer and I always rode the sidewalk and I used to see the other bike riders and commuters riding on the sidewalk too. I just move over when there are people and give them the right of way. It has never been a problem. I think it gets in the way more to ride on busy roads in the street when there is no bike lane than it does to ride on the sidewalk. I feel safer on the sidewalk with a trailer. Usually busy streets have sidewalks and side streets may or may not.

We have trails all over the city but those are more for enjoyment and are not the best way to get around when you are going somewhere. Even on the trails there are people walking and bikes sharing it and it isn't a problem. When I lived in California there were lots of bike trails on the road so we used them but the other places I lived I used to the sidewalk.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree with the OP's husband, except for little kids. I ride in the road or on dedicated bike trails. As a pedestrian I've had too many close encounters with people riding carelessly on sidewalks, often hanging onto a dog leash, wearing ipod, going too fast, etc. It's not safe. If you're going faster than a walking pace then you should be in the road.

I think if you are riding with little kids and you are riding at their pace, then it is probably ok on a non-crowded sidewalk. Depending on the particular road, I've also seen kids riding on the sidewalk and their parents riding on the shoulder of the road next to them.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

It has been illegal to ride on the sidewalk everywhere we have lived. If I have to get on the sidewalk because of traffic conditions I walk my bike.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Here in Chicago, I think, if you're over 12 you need to be in the street in the lane with the cars or in a bike lane if one is provided (which is usually at the right of the street).
It is the law.

BUT.. I myself do not feel comfortable with it. I actually dont ride a bike for this reason.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Here, a bicycle is considered a vehicle, and unless you are a child, you are required to ride on the road- helmets, lights (front and rear) and hand signals are mandatory.

I do find adults riding bicycles on the sidewalk to be very rude. it's a side WALK. We have multi-use/bike trails here that are acceptable to be ridden on.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Illegal here too. If you can't ride on the road, then you need to walk your bike on the sidewalk until it's safe to go back on the road.


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

There are two studies out there which show that sidewalk riding increases your risk of being in an accident with a car:

http://www.bicyclinglife.com/Library/riskfactors.htm

"The average cyclist in this study incurs a risk on the sidewalk 1.8 times as great as on the roadway, and the result is statistically significant (p<0.01). The risk on the sidewalk is higher than on the roadway"

I read somewhere that this is because cars don't expect a cyclist coming off a sidewalk, and since bikes move faster than pedestrians, a driver may turn right hitting a cyclist who appears to "come out of nowhere"

http://www.bicyclinglife.com/Library/Moritz2.htm

This is also a great site for bike safety: http://bicyclesafe.com/


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonneva* 
There are two studies out there which show that sidewalk riding increases your risk of being in an accident with a car:

http://www.bicyclinglife.com/Library/riskfactors.htm

"The average cyclist in this study incurs a risk on the sidewalk 1.8 times as great as on the roadway, and the result is statistically significant (p<0.01). The risk on the sidewalk is higher than on the roadway"

I read somewhere that this is because cars don't expect a cyclist coming off a sidewalk, and since bikes move faster than pedestrians, a driver may turn right hitting a cyclist who appears to "come out of nowhere"

http://www.bicyclinglife.com/Library/Moritz2.htm

This is also a great site for bike safety: http://bicyclesafe.com/

Yes this!

We had two deaths last year from bikers who where on the sidewalk not being seen by cars and who where hit. One was a 14 year old acquaintance of my oldest daughter.

Drivers are just not looking for bikes (who travel much faster than pedestrians into the crosswalk) so the chance you will be hit in a traffic crossing situation is much higher.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

I think, it all depends.

If you are speeding along at 20 mph on your bike, you should not be on a crowded city sidewalk.

But along a more rural route, where the cars are going 45 mph and the sidewalks are mostly empty - I say ride on the sidewalk (if there is one).

I stress over having to pass slow bicyclists on the highways around here (no resentment towards the bikers, just hate that there aren't more bike lanes) - I always feel might hit one. Especially the guys wearing dark clothes at night, no lights or reflectors on their bikes.









Different areas have a different feel - so I think this is the sort of thing where you have to alter your judgment based on where you are riding. In my town, I think the rule could be: If you are wearing spandex, bike in the road. If you are not, the sidewalks are fine.


----------



## rissierae (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

I think, it all depends.

If you are speeding along at 20 mph on your bike, you should not be on a crowded city sidewalk.

But along a more rural route, where the cars are going 45 mph and the sidewalks are mostly empty - I say ride on the sidewalk (if there is one).

I stress over having to pass slow bicyclists on the highways around here (no resentment towards the bikers, just hate that there aren't more bike lanes) - I always feel might hit one. Especially the guys wearing dark clothes at night, no lights or reflectors on their bikes.

Different areas have a different feel - so I think this is the sort of thing where you have to alter your judgment based on where you are riding. In my town, I think the rule could be: If you are wearing spandex, bike in the road. If you are not, the sidewalks are fine.
This is how I feel too. It depends on the situation, and place. I stay away from the busy roads in our town all together when walking or biking- it just scares me. Also, I'm pregnant, and pulling a bike trailer so I'm not going _that_ much faster than walking speeds anyway. I'm not about to run down any pedestrians or something







! But if I see people walking ahead of me, I'll try to get onto the road or out of their way. I just don't feel safe riding out there all the time with ds in the trailer behind me.


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it's very rude to ride a bike on the sidewalk and here it's illegal too and around here they will give you a ticket. 60 Bucks! The reason I find it rude is because bicyclist should yield to pedestrians. However most of the time it is the pedestrian who is expected to get out of the way when the two meet.

I love my bike and your husband has a point about learning proper bike etiquette. One of the reasons you should ride toward the middle of the lane and not swerve toward the curb back and forth around cars is safety. Most of these rule are really all about riding safe, and statistically that's in the street.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Riding on the sidewalk is very rude and in some places illegal. If you are doing it you should be giving the pedestrian the right of way. We ride on the edge of the road because even motorcycles aren't all that safe where we live so riding in the middle of the road is too dangerous.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

This handbook is from PA, but the tips and guidelines for bicycle riding contained within it are absolutely superb! There are even some pictures and diagrams to help you with correct placement in the roadway, lane changing, etc.

http://safety.fhwa.dot.gov/ped_bike/docs/pamanual.pdf

My DS and I ride on the road a lot and I made sure he read this cover-to-cover before I let him loose on his own.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
Yes this!

We had two deaths last year from bikers who where on the sidewalk not being seen by cars and who where hit. One was a 14 year old acquaintance of my oldest daughter.

Drivers are just not looking for bikes (who travel much faster than pedestrians into the crosswalk) so the chance you will be hit in a traffic crossing situation is much higher.

We must live close







. My dd is in 10th grade at the school.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm with your husband. I ride (with a bike trailer containing my child) inthe street the vast majority of the time. There's a busy bridge (no alternative route) in my town and I take the sidewalk for that, but I go very slowly and will stop and walk if I need to to go around pedestrians. I try to avoid the major busy streets otherwise. Also, if you ride the sidewalks, you need to ride by pedestrian rules - which means stop and look at EVERY interesection, even if you have the light or if there's no stop sign. Also, stop and look at every driveway, parking lot entrance, etc. Motorists pulling out of their driveways are not expecting something moving at cycling speeds in the sidewalks, which is why it is so unsafe. For most situations, the street is really safer. In the street is also faster because you can go through a green light without coming to a full stop (I still slow down enough to keep an eye on any turning traffic, etc.)

When my 2yo rides her balance bike, she rides on the sidewalk. But I have to slow my normal walking pace for her to keep up. Once she's past 8-10yo, she will learn to ride properly in the street, as the sidewalk is for pedestrians and children, imo.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I live in a biking town, it is a mountain biking mecca, we have a large number of serious bikers that train here. Driving home it is not uncommon to pass packs of 50+ bikers on the highway. The only people that get a pass to ride on the sidewalk are small children, everyone else rides in the street. Bike trailers full of kids or dogs (we are a very outdoorsy town after all







) are everywhere, they all ride in the street. Locals know all about watching out for bikers but we are also a tourist town and they drive, well, like tourists, so a biker can never assume that the cars are used to sharing the road with bicycles. I will agree hands down with your husband, ride in the street. Bicycles here are held accountable to the same laws as motorized cars in terms of following road laws which means no riding on sidewalks.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

But along a more rural route, where the cars are going 45 mph and the sidewalks are mostly empty - I say ride on the sidewalk (if there is one).
this is the scenario where i live. there are few pedestrians, i always give them the right of way and i stop and walk at crosswalks and such because cars are not really paying attention at crosswalks to either walkers or bikers... i see other bikers on the sidewalk when i am walking or riding or driving a car. there are definitely no bike paths anywhere so it is fortunate that we seem to have very wide sidewalks. even with the trailer behind the bike, we don't take up half the sidewalk.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

this is the scenario where i live. there are few pedestrians, i always give them the right of way and i stop and walk at crosswalks and such because cars are not really paying attention at crosswalks to either walkers or bikers... i see other bikers on the sidewalk when i am walking or riding or driving a car. there are definitely no bike paths anywhere so it is fortunate that we seem to have very wide sidewalks. even with the trailer behind the bike, we don't take up half the sidewalk.
It is like that where I live too although it isnt a rural area it is suburba. You don't really encounter many people on the sidewalk. I used to bike to work and most days I didn't encounter anyone. There is plenty of room to go by them when they are people and I always gave them the right of way. Almost all bicyclists I encountered were on the sidewalk not the street. I also stopped at intersections and driveways and made sure it was clear.


----------



## faeriecurls (Jul 30, 2008)

I 100% agree with the OP's husband for anyone over the age of 12.

It is illegal for anyone over 12 to ride on the sidewalk here. It is not effectively enforced in my neighborhood and it causes a lot of problems with pedestrians. There are a lot of both cyclists and pedestrians and it can be incredibly dangerous since most of the cyclists don't yield to the pedestrians and go much faster than walking pace on the sidewalks.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I always ride in the street, bike trailer or not. But DD (3) rides her trike on the sidewalk with me jogging behind. I actually feel much safer riding in the street. The more traffic, the more agressive I ride my bike. Normally I ride about 1/3 of the way into the lane from the curb, since this gives me an escape route if somebody tries to pass to close. With the trailer, I ride closer to the edge, maybe 1/4 of the way into the lane, so that the rear wheels of the trailer are just both on pavement. I feel safer on the street because I have escape routes in case somebody pulls in front of me. On the sidewalk the only choices are off the curb into the parked cars or into the rock/grass/fence of somebody's lawn. Not good choices. On the street I can veer into the other lane, into the parking lane, into the gutter, onto the sidewalk (if there are no parked cars) or even cross to the other side if needed. This has actually saved my neck several times when people pulled out in front of me suddenly. I also think drivers are looking for things in the street (cars) more than they are looking for pedestrians on the sidewalk. So me with the flags and the bright helmet are more visible if I'm where they are looking.

It is illegal here to ride on the sidewalk. I'm not sure if there is an age limit for that, but I'm thinking more of a speed limit. In my opinion, if you are riding faster than a person jogs, you belong on the street. My only exception to this is in very heavy urban traffic, when I've been known to ride miles out of the way to be on a bike path. And then I ride slower than my normal pace, about 10 mph, so that I don't startle people walking, run into a dog leash, or run into somebody coming around a turn.


----------

